
Tesla’s Autopilot Could Save the Lives of Millions, but It Will Kill Some First - acdanger
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-10-09/tesla-s-autopilot-could-save-the-lives-of-millions-but-it-will-kill-some-people-first
======
motivic
Tesla's Autopilot has purportedly caused crashes already:
[https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-49594260](https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-49594260)

Good news is there were no injuries in this incident.

But there are also cases of fatality blamed on Autopilot:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-01/tesla-
sue...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-01/tesla-sued-over-
fatal-crash-blamed-on-autopilot-navigation-error)

